# vamoots



## frank bautista (Jul 10, 2005)

Have anyone have experience with vamoots bike as a race bike. Between vamoot and look which is more comfortable and stable when going downhill? thanks for any help


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*How steep is the hill?*



frank bautista said:


> Have anyone have experience with vamoots bike as a race bike. Between vamoot and look which is more comfortable and stable when going downhill? thanks for any help



Seriously, if you are of normal proportions the Vamoots will do you right...and I am certain the Look would be fine too. Get what you like, that FITS and ride.


----------

